# Can someone check my list?



## WeepinWillow (Dec 28, 2004)

I am building my first pc, I have a shopping list from newegg I would like someone to make sure everything is compatible and make sure I have not forgotten anything.

Or you could all laugh at me and tell me to buy a shelf pc  


My Saved Items 

AMD-compatible Motherboards 
Qty. Product Description Unit Price Savings Total Price 
1 BIOSTAR GEFORCE 6100-M9 Socket 939 NVIDIA GeForce 6100 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail 
Model #: GEFORCE 6100-M9

Remove Move To Cart Move To Wish List $59.00 $59.00 

ATX Computer Cases 
Qty. Product Description Unit Price Savings Total Price 
1 Linkworld 431-06 C.2828 Silver Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 500W Power Supply - Retail 
Model #: 431-06 C.2828

Remove Move To Cart Move To Wish List $37.99 $37.99 

Card Readers 
Qty. Product Description Unit Price Savings Total Price 
1 Atech Flash Xm-4U 11-in-1 USB 2.0 Black Internal card reader - Retail 
Model #: Xm-4U BLK
** This item is warranted through the product manufacturer only. 
Remove Move To Cart Move To Wish List $24.99 $24.99 

CD/DVD Burners (RW Drives) 
Qty. Product Description Unit Price Savings Total Price 
1 BenQ Black ATA/ATAPI DVD Burner With LightScribe Model DW1655 - OEM 
Model #: DW1655
** This item may only be returned for a replacement of the same make/model within 30 days only. 
Remove Move To Cart Move To Wish List $54.99 -$5.00 Instant
$49.99 

Internal Hard Drives 
Qty. Product Description Unit Price Savings Total Price 
1 Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 ST3200822A 200GB 7200 RPM IDE Ultra ATA100 Hard Drive - OEM 
Model #: ST3200822A

Remove Move To Cart Move To Wish List $95.50 $95.50 

Memory - System 
Qty. Product Description Unit Price Savings Total Price 
1 WINTEC AMPO 1GB (2 x 512MB) 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 400 (PC 3200) Unbuffered Dual Channel Kit System Memory Model 3AMD1400-1GK-R - Retail 
Model #: 3AMD1400-1GK-R

Remove Move To Cart Move To Wish List $74.50 $74.50 

Monitors - LCD 
Qty. Product Description Unit Price Savings Total Price 
1 CMV CT-934D Silver 19" 8 ms (Tr+Tf) LCD Monitor - Retail 
Model #: CT-934D
** This item is warranted through the product manufacturer only. 
**Dead Pixels Policy: Replacement or Refund for 8 or more dead pixels only. 
$60.00 Mail-in Rebate 
Remove Move To Cart Move To Wish List $259.99 $259.99 

Operating Systems 
Qty. Product Description Unit Price Savings Total Price 
1 Microsoft Windows XP Home With SP2 - OEM 
Model #: N09-01528
** Software delivered damaged and/or defective may be returned for an identical replacement. 
Remove Move To Cart Move To Wish List $88.95 $88.95 

Processors 
Qty. Product Description Unit Price Savings Total Price 
1 AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Venice 1GHz FSB Socket 939 Processor Model ADA3200BPBOX - Retail 
Model #: ADA3200BPBOX
** This item is warranted through the product manufacturer only. 
Remove Move To Cart Move To Wish List $169.00 $169.00 

Sound Cards 
Qty. Product Description Unit Price Savings Total Price 
1 CHAINTECH AV-710 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Sound Card - Retail 
Model #: CT-AV710

Remove Move To Cart Move To Wish List $23.00 $23.00 

Video Cards 
Qty. Product Description Unit Price Savings Total Price 
1 SAPPHIRE 100119L-HS Radeon X550 256MB DDR PCI Express x16 Video Card - Retail 
Model #: 100119L-HS

Remove Move To Cart Move To Wish List $75.00 $75.00


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

WeepinWillow said:


> I am building my first pc, I have a shopping list from newegg I would like someone to make sure everything is compatible and make sure I have not forgotten anything.
> 
> Or you could all laugh at me and tell me to buy a shelf pc
> 
> ...


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

> A Micro ATX board won't give you much room to upgrade later, most likely has two slots for RAM, and will get hotter then a full sized board, might look Nforce4 too


The only reason I can think of for getting a micro-atx motherboard, is if you get a micro-atx case. The only reason for micro-atx is to save space. Personally, I like micro-atx cases, and itx cases, they're very easy to move and fit anywhere, but the expansion capability is limited by size, and the full sized boards generally perform better. Also, it's important to go with a name brand micro-atx case with power supply, as generally it's hard to find a power supply that fits the case afterwards, and most case's power supplys are very limited.



> ATX Computer Cases
> Qty. Product Description Unit Price Savings Total Price
> 1 Linkworld 431-06 C.2828 Silver Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 500W Power Supply - Retail
> Model #: 431-06 C.2828
> ...


Drop the whole case, there's better ones (like Chenming, and Xion) that don't include the power supply. Buy the power supply separate, and get a Antec, Enermax, sparkle, fortron, Coolmax, or other top brand.



> Qty. Product Description Unit Price Savings Total Price
> 1 Atech Flash Xm-4U 11-in-1 USB 2.0 Black Internal card reader - Retail
> Model #: Xm-4U BLK
> ** This item is warranted through the product manufacturer only.
> Remove Move To Cart Move To Wish List $24.99 $24.99


That's a very expensive internal card reader. I'd say you could save quite a bit by shopping around here. I think I paid around $9 for the one in my Qpack htpc. I'm also not to sure of the value of having an internal model since it takes up a drive bay. I've seen USB models for less that $7.



> 1 BenQ Black ATA/ATAPI DVD Burner With LightScribe Model DW1655 - OEM
> Model #: DW1655
> ** This item may only be returned for a replacement of the same make/model within 30 days only.
> Remove Move To Cart Move To Wish List $54.99 -$5.00 Instant
> $49.99


 I bought a BenQ burner, I ended up giving it away due to it's lousy quality. I'd recommend getting a Pioneer, Nex, or liteon instead. Also, the best quality DVD media is made by Fuji, Ridata, and Taiko Yuden, none of which come in the Lightscribe media variety.



> Internal Hard Drives
> Qty. Product Description Unit Price Savings Total Price
> 1 Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 ST3200822A 200GB 7200 RPM IDE Ultra ATA100 Hard Drive - OEM
> Model #: ST3200822A
> ...


Here again, you could save money by shopping around. Tigerdirect has the 250gb model of the same drive for $80AR. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...urceid=00357421086767606138&siteid=0035742108



> 1 Microsoft Windows XP Home With SP2 - OEM
> Model #: N09-01528
> ** Software delivered damaged and/or defective may be returned for an identical replacement.
> Remove Move To Cart Move To Wish List $88.95 $88.95


If it were me, I'd get Windows Media Center Edition. MCE is the simplest way to add PVR capability to a PC, so you'd save money vs buying a second program later if you wanted to upgrade.



> Sound Cards
> Qty. Product Description Unit Price Savings Total Price
> 1 CHAINTECH AV-710 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Sound Card - Retail
> Model #: CT-AV710


I can't see a reason for this as normally the motherboard's onboard sound is quite good enough. Try the onboard first, before you decide to upgrade it.



> 1 SAPPHIRE 100119L-HS Radeon X550 256MB DDR PCI Express x16 Video Card - Retail
> Model #: 100119L-HS


 Here's my thoughts on this card. For a work machine or media center, this card should work fine. If you plan on playing any games whatsoever, I highly suggest getting a 6600GT or a X800. A 6600GT is only around $25 more, and you won't be so quickly forced to upgrade later.


----------

